# Synapse Gallery, let's see 'em!



## ChubaDub

ok so i figure enough of us own them that we can start a picture thread. All models, All levels. post pics and info on model/carbon or alum/upgrades!


----------



## ARPRINCE

Pix outside the LBS or you never bought it!


----------



## Rob

Trying to decide if I like the black bar tape better than the white that I usually see the 6 with. It won't look so dirty I guess.


----------



## chad68

Heres my new and first road bike. The cheapest Synapse they make ha (Sora 7).

I haven't even ridden it yet but I got it all dialed in for fit now. The pedals in the pic are the junk ones that came with it. Haven't ordered new ones yet. I probably won't change too much more other than the pedals, at least for now. I already added some stuff already, like the Aero Bars. Considering it's not a Tri bike, the Aero Bars are quite comfy. Now I have 4 different positions I can switch from while riding.

I will upgrade other components if, when, they break LOL. Actually there is a Easton bar I have my eyes on. The drops are shapped flat instead of curved and the top bar is ergo/flat shapped.

Should buy a new camera too.


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Here's mine....*

*Pix before the upgrades....*










*
Synapse Alloy 5 105.....after several upgrades. *


----------



## Devastator

*
Synapse Alloy 5 105.....after several upgrades. *










[/QUOTE]

Damn son, 105 with Hollowgrams, the cranks practically cost the same as the group. Pretty good color coordination you got goin on. Is it hard to get your bottle out? Minor, prolly no performance diff but your GPs are on backwards.


----------



## Erion929

'09 Synapse Carbon 3....excellent all-around bike......
Edit: This bike now for sale,,,,Dura Ace/Ultegra components, 1200 miles total, no issues, Fizik Aliante matching saddle (not the SMP pictured)....retailed at $3200 originally.....deal at $1800...Orange Co.,Calif. 


**


----------



## Rob

Devastator said:


> *
> Synapse Alloy 5 105.....after several upgrades. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son, 105 with Hollowgrams, the cranks practically cost the same as the group. Pretty good color coordination you got goin on. Is it hard to get your bottle out? Minor, prolly no performance diff but your GPs are on backwards.


Okay, I'll admit I don't know...What are GPs?


----------



## ARPRINCE

Rob said:


> Okay, I'll admit I don't know...What are GPs?


I think he's referring to the tires. Continental Grand Prix (GP) 4000s. I was wondering what is backwards if I got the GP right? The tire has the same decals on both sides.

The water bottle I have to twist 90 degress (counter clockwise) before I can pull it out on my right side. I take it out only on a full stop.


----------



## CluelessKid

Hey guys... I just created this account as I previously purchased a 2010 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 54cm for $100 which has only been used a handful of times and appears to be brand new. I have zero knowledge of anything pertaining to bikes (hints the username) and was curious if a few of you folks could give me an idea on what the resale value of this bike would be... I'm sure pictures would help tremendously as I have been trying to find my camera all day. As of right now, all I know is the bike is the above mentioned model, Shimano wheels(700x23), aftermarket seat and I believe the rest is factory. So, if you would be so kind to give me some info, I'd greatly appreciate it and I'll post pics as soon as possible. Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## 8toes

My 2011 Synapse 5 at the Lake Ontario waterfront in Burlington ON Canada.









Now with new white bar tape and saddle









Lovin it so far!!!

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## ziscwg

CluelessKid said:


> Hey guys... I just created this account as I previously purchased a 2010 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 54cm for $100 which has only been used a handful of times and appears to be brand new. I have zero knowledge of anything pertaining to bikes (hints the username) and was curious if a few of you folks could give me an idea on what the resale value of this bike would be... I'm sure pictures would help tremendously as I have been trying to find my camera all day. As of right now, all I know is the bike is the above mentioned model, Shimano wheels(700x23), aftermarket seat and I believe the rest is factory. So, if you would be so kind to give me some info, I'd greatly appreciate it and I'll post pics as soon as possible. Thanks a million in advance!


you got a 2010 for $100?

Is it the carbon or the alloy version? both models had 105 groups on them

if it's the carbon, ask for $4500
if its the alloy, ask for $6500. those are rare indeed


----------



## Devastator

ARPRINCE said:


> I think he's referring to the tires. Continental Grand Prix (GP) 4000s. I was wondering what is backwards if I got the GP right? The tire has the same decals on both sides.
> 
> The water bottle I have to twist 90 degress (counter clockwise) before I can pull it out on my right side. I take it out only on a full stop.


Yes GPs, the tires, they have an arrow on them, not a huge deal.









I face a similar problem sometimes with the water bottle.


----------



## ARPRINCE

Devastator said:


> Yes GPs, the tires, they have an arrow on them, not a huge deal.
> 
> I face a similar problem sometimes with the water bottle.


Nice catch - thanks for pointing that out. I just checked and fixed it. I would have never known! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARPRINCE

8toes said:


> My 2011 Synapse 5 at the Lake Ontario waterfront in Burlington ON Canada.
> 
> Brian J.


That place is really nice. I have been there once in winter. Reminds me of SanFran area. I bet it's a blast to ride your bike there especially during summer.

What pedal are you using? Do they come in BLUE? I tried the eggbeaters but did not like it. 

Thanks.


----------



## bobrico

Here's my 2012 Carbon 3 Ultegra. Great bike!

View attachment 238119


----------



## 8toes

ARPRINCE said:


> That place is really nice. I have been there once in winter. Reminds me of SanFran area. I bet it's a blast to ride your bike there especially during summer.
> 
> What pedal are you using? Do they come in BLUE? I tried the eggbeaters but did not like it.
> 
> Thanks.


It is a beautiful place as is the town (I live here) The road cycling is first-rate . You need to come up in the summertime. I have never seen so many roadies as I do here on a nice day. The waterfront hosts alot of festivals and such and the main street downtown does as well. Burlington is very bike friendly.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## 8toes

ARPRINCE said:


> That place is really nice. I have been there once in winter. Reminds me of SanFran area. I bet it's a blast to ride your bike there especially during summer.
> 
> What pedal are you using? Do they come in BLUE? I tried the eggbeaters but did not like it.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry that I forgot to answer the pedals question. They are old Ritchey SPDs and they are coming off very soon. I got them used and I am unaware as to the other colours that are available. I do know that I do not like them very much.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Zombie John

2011 Synapse Carbon 6 Apex










Here, you can kinda see the haze of the carbon fiber through the clear coat.


----------



## QED

Wow...I am totally having bike envy. These bikes are SEXY.


----------



## Turtle Torque

What's up fellow Synapse owners. Here's mine. My other water bottle cage finally came in and I added a wing carbon fiber handlebar. I flipped the stem as well. I also adjusted my seatpost height. It's amazing with 1" height adjustment makes a whole difference. My knee was "bent" too much. Once I dialed it in, I increased my climbing time dramatically and felt less fatigue on my thighs.


----------



## Shinjukan

*My Road Partner*

This is my newest toy: the 2011 Synapse Alloy 6. Bought it last July and so far have logged around 400 miles with it. I could not have been more happier and satisfied with my purchase! I feel like this has been made specifically for me and my riding style. Size and geometry of the Synapse was just right and even the seat and handlebar positions have been dialled in perfectly. No hand numbness, knee pain or even the dreaded neck- or back-aches. Sore butt only kicks in very slightly after about 40 miles. I'm now able to go faster and farther, climb those 4% grade hills, and simply just want to go out and ride almost everyday!


----------



## jinn1

Been riding the same steel-frame Italian bike since the 90s and loving it (still do), but Cannondale recently stepped in to help a fundraising/editorial project for a magazine I work for and provided Synapses for me and the other team members to ride. I'm sure this sounds idiotic considering how long it's been since I've looked at what's happening with bike tech, but I can't believe how great this bike is, how far carbon fiber has come and how much the geometry impacts the comfort/performance of the ride. Not thrilled about the stock wheels/tires and I'm not sold on the Shimano 105 groupset (even compared to the more-than-a-decade-old Campy Chorus setup on my other bike) but otherwise really impressed. I'm on a 2011 Synapse Carbon 5, and you won't hear me complaining about the price — especially as it's for a good cause. Our magazine team is training up for a century this fall and I'd appreciate any perspective from other Synapse riders on a similar rig, what they've done or not done to improve performance, prothusiasts or otherwise. Best regards







to all


----------



## Turtle Torque

jinn1 said:


> Been riding the same steel-frame Italian bike since the 90s and loving it (still do), but Cannondale recently stepped in to help a fundraising/editorial project for a magazine I work for and provided Synapses for me and the other team members to ride. I'm sure this sounds idiotic considering how long it's been since I've looked at what's happening with bike tech, but I can't believe how great this bike is, how far carbon fiber has come and how much the geometry impacts the comfort/performance of the ride. Not thrilled about the stock wheels/tires and I'm not sold on the Shimano 105 groupset (even compared to the more-than-a-decade-old Campy Chorus setup on my other bike) but otherwise really impressed. I'm on a 2011 Synapse Carbon 5, and you won't hear me complaining about the price — especially as it's for a good cause. Our magazine team is training up for a century this fall and I'd appreciate any perspective from other Synapse riders on a similar rig, what they've done or not done to improve performance, prothusiasts or otherwise. Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all


Hello Jinn1. I'm sure most people will agree for performance is to ride, ride and more ride.  after that a good diet to drop some lbs (If you need to drop lbs) and then component upgrades when necessary. Wheels will be definately the 1st to upgrade. I did my 1st century after having my bike for only a month (former mtb biker but took 3 year hiatus). I just rode as much as I could at a moderate pace and tried to add additional miles each ride getting ready for the century. Each person is different on how fast they improve so monitor at your own pace. One thing for sure about the synapse on a century ride is it's very comfortable ride. My buds were stretching their backs and arms every 10 or so miles all the while I was riding comfortably. It's a very smooth ride and less fatigue on the body that's for sure.


----------



## jinn1

Turtle -- Cheers for the reply. No question more riding is the core of the plan — and yes, dropping a few lbs was part of the reason we (myself and the other staff members at the magazine) decided to launch this project in the first place. We're also raising money for the Arnold Palmer Hospital for Children, but getting [back] in shape is a nice side effect. No question on the bike's comfort, either. Really enjoying it so far. If you'd like to follow our progress, help the kids or come ride with us in November, we're at team-mulligan.com (and admin or anyone else please let me know if it's not cool to mention things like this and I'll happily pull the site address). In any case, thanks for the words. Perhaps I'll reward myself with a basic wheel upgrade in a couple of months provided I stay on the training plan...


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Upgrades...*

So I got these "new stuff" for my Synapse.


----------



## 8toes

Shinjukan said:


> This is my newest toy: the 2011 Synapse Alloy 6. Bought it last July and so far have logged around 400 miles with it. I could not have been more happier and satisfied with my purchase! I feel like this has been made specifically for me and my riding style. Size and geometry of the Synapse was just right and even the seat and handlebar positions have been dialled in perfectly. No hand numbness, knee pain or even the dreaded neck- or back-aches. Sore butt only kicks in very slightly after about 40 miles. I'm now able to go faster and farther, climb those 4% grade hills, and simply just want to go out and ride almost everyday!


Nice ride ya got there:thumbsup:. I have the 105 version and lik that midnight blue frame. I am enjoying mine too...alot. I have been riding road bikes for a good while and have never ridden one as comfortable as this. Enjoy the heck out of it. I, however, do NOT like the saddle and will be upgrading at the end of this season. I also find the Shimano RS10 wheels a bit flexy. But, then again, I am 6'1" 210lbs.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Shinjukan

8toes said:


> Nice ride ya got there:thumbsup:. I have the 105 version and lik that midnight blue frame. I am enjoying mine too...alot. I have been riding road bikes for a good while and have never ridden one as comfortable as this. Enjoy the heck out of it. I, however, do NOT like the saddle and will be upgrading at the end of this season. I also find the Shimano RS10 wheels a bit flexy. But, then again, I am 6'1" 210lbs.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


Thanks for the nice comments, Brian. To be honest, I was targetting the 105 instead of the 6 because it's the only aluminum in the lineup that has the BB30. But had to settle for what I now have because of the price difference. I'm always looking forward to every time I get the chance to ride it, but because of the nasty weather we got here in Pennsylvania for the past 5 days, it's just parked in my basement. Bummer. I think I'll stick with the stock Cannondale saddle till next year. My sit bones do get somewhat sore but only after I've logged in about 40-50 miles, and it's still tolerable by then. If I get tired with it next year I'll swap it with the Serfas Anatomic Dual-Density which is currently installed on my old flat bar. Mine came with the Maddux 4.0 wheels, not the Shimano RS10 that you have.


----------



## 8toes

Where in PA are you? I used to live right across the Delaware in Ewing (and Burlington) NJ.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Shinjukan

8toes said:


> Where in PA are you? I used to live right across the Delaware in Ewing (and Burlington) NJ.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


I live in Downingtown. Almost the whole of Chester County got socked in by Hurricane Irene last week and the nasty tropical depression that dumped us with more rain than Irene. Your previous place of Ewing didn't get spared at all as well as the other towns that sit right beside the Delaware River.

For cyclists like us, it was a bummer of some kind 'coz we weren't able to ride almost the whole week. Oh well, we make do with what's dealt with us.


----------



## 8toes

I hear ya. I still have many friends in Ewing and I heard and saw all of the damage. I now live near Toronto Canada and we have had a dry summer with plenty of riding weather. I have to say that the road cycling here is far and away nicer than the area I left. I will try to take advantage of them before the Canadian winter sets in and relegates me to the trainer.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## 8toes

Oops....double post


----------



## Turtle Torque

Upgraded some more. was going with force, but my LBS gave me a deal on Red and I just couldnt pass it up.

































Didnt intend to, but she's down to 15.17lbs. that's including cage and clips.
And I changed out the cassette to 26-11. My legs were in shock on this afternoon ride. Need to get use to the cassette.


----------



## shokhead

Bar tape stops short doesn't it?


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Almost done....*

Some upgrades. Only left to be installed is my handlebar.


----------



## ARPRINCE

*TRP R960 vs stock TEKTRO R580*


----------



## Chuckstyl5

Turtle - What bars do you have on there? I have been looking for a nice set of carbon ones. And what did you pay for them??


----------



## Turtle Torque

Chuckstyl5 said:


> Turtle - What bars do you have on there? I have been looking for a nice set of carbon ones. And what did you pay for them??


Chuck. I got Ravx XRD Halo. XRD Halo Road Racing Handlebar - RAVX
Paid around $250. I think msrp is $285. 

If you got deep pockets, I would look into this: XRD Integrated Road Racing Handlebar and Stem - Carbon Fiber

Here is a good store that has a good selection of handle bars
Road Drop Bars 3T BIANCHI CIVIA CONTROLTECH DEDA DEDA ELEMENTI DIMENSION EASTON EDGE COMPOSITES FELT FSA IRD ITM LOOK NITTO Oval Concepts PROFILE DESIGN RACEFACE RITCHEY SALSA SHIMANO PRO SOMA TTT WTB Zipp Speed Weaponry at Cambriabike


----------



## Shinjukan

Ok, I'm now drooling on the sick siblings of my Synapse on this thread.


----------



## 8toes

There are some sweet ones on here for sure.


----------



## Eagernovice

2012 Synapse Carbon 5 after its first ride. Pure Dream.


----------



## Rob

Wow, a 2012 already. Do you know what MSRP is compared to 2011? I'm guessing $100 more.


----------



## Eagernovice

Rob said:


> Wow, a 2012 already. Do you know what MSRP is compared to 2011? I'm guessing $100 more.


Got it last Friday. MSRP $2,199. Tried to find end of the model year 2011, but none of the LBS in the are had it in 61cm. Paid extra for wheel upgrade. Sweet ride. And boy is it fast.


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Updated...*

LAST YEAR


ARPRINCE said:


>


THIS YEAR
I went with Michelin PR04 from Conti 4000s. You should really consider these tires! I think they are better than the 4000s as far as road handling is concerned. Great grip but don't know about puncture durability.

The TOPEAK pump I don't know why this BLUE one is not sold here in the US while all the other colors are.

The last thing I will upgrade in this bike is the saddle. It's a pain in the.....!!!! I would most like get a Selle SMP Lite (a blue one! ).


----------



## mlin

2012 Hi-Mod carbon built with parts from my 2008 SuperSix that I wrecked a month ago when I crushed a squirrel.

SRAM Red cranks
Mix of Dura Ace/Ultegra components
new Dura Ace wheels

First ride yesterday. As advertised, light and comfortable. Only felt the harshest bumps.
Not as responsive as my Colnago CX-1 but it's a different bike.


----------



## Rob

I posted in a different thread but never in this one. My 2012 Synapse 6 Carbon Apex. Pretty much stock.


----------



## de Ron

*Synapse Carbon 2009*

Here is mine with the following upgrades:
- crank: Hollowgram SL 53/39
- Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 1 (and one set with ZTR Alpha 340 32H and Ultegra hubs)
- Saddle: Fizik Antares carbon
- Pedals: speedplay zero


















Greetz
Ron


----------



## bmach

I just swapped out the stock crank set on my Synapse Apex with a Sram Force and so far it seems better but I will really give it a test this weekend.


----------



## arid

Can't remember if this was an 09 or 10 but its now pretty much decked out in full DA 7800 and a Thomson stem.


----------



## theplumber

bobrico said:


> Here's my 2012 Carbon 3 Ultegra. Great bike!
> 
> View attachment 238119


I'm dieing to know, whats the thing coming out of the left drop? smile


----------



## theplumber

theplumber said:


> I'm dieing to know, whats the thing coming out of the left drop? smile


Bump,


----------



## theplumber

Carbon 3 Ultegra
Picked it up tonight. Big smile


----------



## romad

My 2011 Synapse Carbon 3


----------



## adrock301

Awesome pics guys... just got a 2012 alloy Tiagra a few days ago, the matte black... tried it out for an hour, switched pedals to my eggbeaters to I could use my existing shoes and took it on the MS150 the next day... It's not as plush as my mtn bike is... I should have gotten in sooner to get comfortable. I'll be sitting on a pillow for the next couple days. Love the bike though! As soon as I get more posts I'll post some pics.


----------



## GoldenR

Picked up a 2010 synapse carbon 5 105 in april. Completed my first century with it last saturday. 
View attachment 258841

View attachment 258840


----------



## godfather1972

*Where to buy small intricate components from?*

I was curious as to where you all are purchasing small intricate components from? I can’t seem to find things like the blue spoke nipples or blue head set spacers on the common web sites like Performance bike or Nashbar.
Would any of you care to reveal where you buy these items?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Turtle Torque

godfather1972 said:


> I was curious as to where you all are purchasing small intricate components from? I can’t seem to find things like the blue spoke nipples or blue head set spacers on the common web sites like Performance bike or Nashbar.
> Would any of you care to reveal where you buy these items?
> Thanks for your help


finding specialty components take a lot of time on the internet and finding right key words. I'm endlessly looking for unique components. 

1st thing I would do is use a search engine (I prefer google) and start typing some basic questions and start sniffing from there.

example. I typed blue spoke nipple and got this.
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/DTXCZWB2

I also typed titanium bolts and got a slew of hits. 

it just takes time and research to finally find something you can use 

good luck hunting.


----------



## ARPRINCE

godfather1972 said:


> I was curious as to where you all are purchasing small intricate components from? I can’t seem to find things like the blue spoke nipples or blue head set spacers on the common web sites like Performance bike or Nashbar.
> Would any of you care to reveal where you buy these items?
> Thanks for your help


You can get them from eBay with wide array of anodized colors (Chainring Bolts, Bottle Cage bolts, Spacers, etc) and they usually come from China/Tawiwan. My Kinlin wheelset was handbuilt by ValleCyclist. I specified the components including the blue alloy nipples (DT Swiss / Sapim brands carry different colors) . You can use google and you would get a hit. HTH.


----------



## Bob Ross

my Synapse Carbon 2
I bought it in 2006, but it has the "PAVE" instead of "SAVE" fork & chainstays so I suspect it _might_ be a 2005 model.
Pretty much stock, except I replaced the Mavic Ksyrium wheels with DT Swiss handbuilt by Joe Young, and I swapped the Cannondale stem/bars for Ritchey and Deda respectively.


----------



## godfather1972

*2011 to 2012 Differences*

Can anyone tell me if there are any differences between the 2011 and the 2012 Synapse Frame set?

Design
Weight
Anything at all

Thanks in advanced !!!


----------



## godfather1972

*2011 Synapse Carbon 6*

Few Upgrades so far
Ultegra 6700 Wheel Set
105 Compact Crank set.
Current Weight 18 Lbs 13 Onces


----------



## ARPRINCE

I recently got the KMC X10 Vivid in BLUE and mounted it. Looks really cool IMHO!! 
Heavier and slightly thicker when viewed on the side compared to my other 2 chains. Have not tried it out yet.

Comes in BLACK / RED / BLUE.
https://www.kmcchain.eu/?en/products/multiple_speed/10_speed_derailleur/5/


----------



## JBShibby

Just received my Boyd 38mm carbon clinchers and thought I'd share. 2011 Synapse Carbon 4:


----------



## Turtle Torque

JBShibby said:


> Just received my Boyd 38mm carbon clinchers and thought I'd share. 2011 Synapse Carbon 4:


Nice. I was saving up $$ for some boyds. Nice to see em on a synapse to get a better pic on what they might look like.


----------



## godfather1972

Had a small chip in the clear coat, Cannondale decided to replace the frame and forks with a 2012 model.
Now that's customer service....
While it was broke down I decided to do some upgrades
Jagwire cable set
Jagwire upgrade kit
Grand Prix 4000 tires
Fizik bar tape 
Red hoods
Red anodized chain ring bolts

On back order is the KMC X10SL DLC


----------



## ARPRINCE

godfather1972 said:


> Had a small chip in the clear coat, Cannondale decided to replace the frame and forks with a 2012 model.
> Now that's customer service....
> While it was broke down I decided to do some upgrades
> Jagwire cable set
> Jagwire upgrade kit
> Grand Prix 4000 tires
> Fizik bar tape
> Red hoods
> Red anodized chain ring bolts
> 
> On back order is the KMC X10SL DLC


I see you added the pictures. Nice red combo and I really like the Fizik bar tape. I also have that Jagwire kit in blue but never installed it. Great for Cannondale to replace your frame and fork!


----------



## NWS Alpine

Who installed your cables? They seem way too long. Your rear mech cable out of the chainstay looks good. The rest should be fixed. You might notice your front brake is having centering issues as the long housing like that will cause the housing to move the caliper.


----------



## godfather1972

the LBS did the cable work on the bike. He did make them a little long as to reduce drag. Haven't seen any centering issues with the calipers yet. He also crossed the derailers cables on the downtube for better shifting. I must say, it does feel a lot more precise than ever before..


----------



## toddest

Where is the best place to get a synapse carbon in the GTA? Should I wait it out for the next month or so to get a better deal?

Thanks


----------



## pblind

Have you considered going to clipless pedals?


----------



## miker2012

question for all synapse owners who tested a super six.... are there any short synapse riders who can comment on the reach difference between the synapse and the super 6 or caad 10? i was ready to plunk down the coin for a super6 but when test riding the 48cm frame, i noticed the reach was a tad long for me (i have very short arms and torso, 5"3 28" inseam) so i was still reaching for the bars a little... after a fitting, i was told i should have a top tube b/t 49-50cm, most if not all bikes are longer on the TT

after testing the caad10 (same geo as super6) i test rode an argon radon and i felt i liked the reach better on the radon, even tho it has a 52cm top tube versus the 51.5 top tube on the caad10/super six.... i didnt have to reach at all on the radon and my weigth felt perfectly balanced and i am wondering if i will get the same results on the synapse?

so my question is, what is it about the radon geo that makes the difference? the reason i ask is b/c if i dont get the super6 b/c of the reach, i was thinking the geo on the synapse might be better

is it the head tube angle that is making the radon feel more comfy to my short arms and torso?

did anyone else buy a synapse for the shorter reach (on the 48cm the TT is 51 versus 51.5 on the super6? does the top tube slope more on the synapse versus the super 6?

if there are any short synapse riders out there i would love to hear your input

for comparo purposes, the synapse has a ht angle of 71 and heigth of 13... argon 71 and 9.8.... super 6 72 and 11

my bike shop does not have a synapse in 48 for me to try and wont bring one in unless i buy it... i am torn b/c i want to buy a cannondale and had my heart set on the super 6..... but now i am thinking i may have to look at other manufacturers?

thanks for any input... i didnt want to hijack this thread but b/c i am a new member i cannot post any new threads yet


----------



## mik_git

Hey all, new to this road bike thing, Picked this up Friday night. Took it out for a ride Sat morning, was only going to go for a quick spin, ended up going way further  Then the seatpole slipped down and stuck (lard ass), and as I was only going for a "quick spin" didn't bother to bring any tools, rode the last 10km standing up. All Fixed and another reat ride today... Fun. 
(Sorry for the terrible phone pics in limited space, just a tad excited)

Stock as a rock... how much do these things weigh?

2012 Synapse Carbon 3 with Ultegra



















*edit: better pic


----------



## MudSpec

My 2011 Alloy Synapse 6 Tiagra on the bottom (obviously)...

Bought in March of this year. Since then I have added:

Profile Design Sonic CSX Carbon Aero Bars (Prepping for my first Duathlon)
Vuelta Corsa Lite Wheel Set
Selle Italia SLR XP Flow Saddle (Love it)
Shimano PD-M520 Clipless Pedals (I know, MTB)
Bontrager Trip 4W Computer


The bike on the top is my wife's 2010 Rocky Mountain Oxygen 10 LO.


----------



## Samac

Congratulations! What a great bike. I can only guess what your 3 might weigh. I read a review on the '12 Carbon 6 that put it's weight at 18.5. With that reference I would guess my 4 is about 17.5 and yours would weigh between 16.5-17lbs. Every ride I love mine more. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## DMLew

Just purchased a 2012 Synapse 4 Road Rival. The bike store gave me the crappy platform pedals that weigh a ton, so I ordered a set of shoes and pedals from pricepoint.com. Other than that I have a set of light, pump, and saddle bag on the way as well. I use to mountain bike but decided to change up to road.


----------



## gabedad

Synapse 6 Alum.

Tiagra 10 front and back

61cm

added 

a second bottle

540 pedals

Canondale wireless computer with cadence

Blackburn rear light

Bell lipulse up front


----------



## Shinjukan

Nice ride, gabedad. Also have the same model, only the year before. Love every moment I'm riding it; seems like the miles go by so much quicker and easier. You might want to keep a tab on the stock saddle as you pour in the miles. I let my tush break in to the seat the entire 2nd half of 2011. It was okay, I survived. But man, it was somewhat like night and day in difference when I switched to a different one. My tush wanted to kick itself just to let me know why it took me so long to ditch the old saddle. Heh heh.


----------



## gabedad

What saddle did you end up with?


----------



## Shinjukan

I chose the Forte Pro SL from PB. To be honest, that was my 2nd choice since I have a hard time in justifying getting my first choice, the Selle Italia SL Flow, because of its selling price. I'm satisfied with my decision however.


----------



## ETCmike

just posted this in the other cannondale photo thread, but this thread seems more appropriate.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Christine 3.0. with new Mercury S3 carbon and Garmin Edge 500


----------



## reidcc

Hi Romad-

As much as I like your bike(I have a 2011 Supersix 5)- I REALLLY like whats behind your bike, andparticularly interested in what under COVER #1!!! 
Yes- after all these years I am still a Vinyl Fan!!!

Chris


romad said:


> My 2011 Synapse Carbon 3


----------



## gocard

You guys have some very sharp bikes. Here is my two week old bike after a nice ride this weekend:


----------



## hawkhero

*2008 SL with Campy Record 10 speed*


----------



## ARPRINCE

hawkhero said:


>


That frame color rocks - NICE!!


----------



## ARPRINCE

gocard said:


> You guys have some very sharp bikes. Here is my two week old bike after a nice ride this weekend:


I like this frame color too. Your seat looks too forward though but whatever makes you ride comfy you should stick w it.


----------



## csshafer

Here's my gently used 2010 Carbon 3.
View attachment 265279


----------



## De36

*2009 Synapse Carbon OLD SCHOOL!!!*

15.5lbs, 58cm Lots and lots of carbon/ti... Will finish off with a set of nice wheels and will be well under 15lbs... so excited!


----------



## Wynnbb

Damn way too much sexy bikes here.. I'm picking up my own from REI this Sunday, cannnn'ttt wait!!!! 

Pictures coming up soon. =D


----------



## Osprey7

Very nice bikes !


----------



## hawkhero

De36 said:


> 15.5lbs, 58cm Lots and lots of carbon/ti... Will finish off with a set of nice wheels and will be well under 15lbs... so excited!


Try uploading the photos again.


----------



## Wetgob

*My Synapse*

Yes it is older, but not bad for your first bike since you were a kid, and yes I am working on getting clip-in pedals.


----------



## Samac

Sweet bike! I really like the finish on that frame. I bet you'll enjoy clipless pedals when you give them a try. It took me 3 or 4 rides before my body acclimated to them but now I can't imagine not having them.


----------



## Samac

Sweet ride! Of course I may be a bit biased because I have the same bike.:thumbsup: I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## Turtle Torque

did some more upgrades. new fizik tape and garmin barfly to view the edge better


----------



## Wynnbb

first ride after taking it home yesteday. 

2013 Synapse Alloy 5 105

Gotta admit, Cannondale does the paint job better than Trek.


----------



## Wynnbb

Wetgob said:


> Yes it is older, but not bad for your first bike since you were a kid, and yes I am working on getting clip-in pedals.


How many miles you got on that beauty?


----------



## Ryno136

*My new Synapse Carbon 6 Apex*

Just picked up my Carbon 6 with apex yesterday. Had the lbs put some dura ace green derailleur cables on it and switched out the bar tape. Swapped out the seat and added my wheels and pedals. I think she looks pretty sexy myself.

View attachment 274869


----------



## Belljor12

I am looking at getting the 2013 womens with 105 groupset. Does any one have any thoughts on this bike? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Ryno136

Belljor12 said:


> I am looking at getting the 2013 womens with 105 groupset. Does any one have any thoughts on this bike? Thank you for any advice.


You can't go wrong with it. I love my Carbon 6 and the 5 is pretty much the same with 105's and better wheels. You will enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Belljor12

Ryno136 said:


> You can't go wrong with it. I love my Carbon 6 and the 5 is pretty much the same with 105's and better wheels. You will enjoy every minute of it.


Thank you. One more question, if the both bikes fit me, do I lose anything as in power, speed, etc. by going with the womens model over the gender neutral?


----------



## Ryno136

IMO... there should be no difference in power transfer. A woman's bike is designed with a different geometry because women's legs are usually longer with a shorter torso and arms whereas it is usually the opposite for men. It really just boils down to which one feels the most comfortable. If they both feel great then go with the best color scheme. There are plenty of women that ride men's bike, of course I can't say I've seen a man on a woman's bike. Your body geometry may be that the men's is just more comfortable. Good luck with your purchase and post a pic with whatever you get.


----------



## gocard

I agree with Ryno136. I have a carbon 6 apex and it rides beautifully - I'm sure you can't go wrong with the 5. I tried both the men's and women's versions and to be honest, I couldn't tell a big difference. I think the handlebar is a bit narrower on the women's version but for me, both were equally comfortable and had good power transfer. Good luck and let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## downhillmania

Here are my 10's. Love them both.


----------



## Belljor12

*My new Synapse!!*

So excited, I got it Friday and already have 40 miles on it.

View attachment 277041


----------



## tipstall

Belljor12 said:


> So excited, I got it Friday and already have 40 miles on it.
> 
> View attachment 277041


Which version is that? Looks great.


----------



## Belljor12

tipstall said:


> Which version is that? Looks great.


Thanks, I love it!! It is the WSD Alloy 5 (105) - you will have to excuse my husband's feet in the background.


----------



## HAGASAN

Here's my Synapse. Just finished upgrading to Force.

View attachment 277213


View attachment 277214


View attachment 277215


View attachment 277216


----------



## Samac

Great looking bike! Enjoy!


----------



## Team Sarcasm

For everyone who has lowered their stem...Have any of you had a problem with your elbow/knee clearance? 

My elbows already hit my knees when I'm on the drops if I'm not paying attention to where everything is positioned, and from what I've read I'm probably due for a longer stem to begin with. 

Would lowering the stem make this problem worse?

View attachment 278466


----------



## rickdees

Have you tried using 28 mm tires on your bike?


----------



## dabtech

Here is my 51cm 2012 Synapse 6 Apex Carbon that I got a real good deal on at the LBS on closeout. First ride today, and really liking it so far. I usually ride a 27 pound light touring bike (Jamis Bosanova), which I like, but this thing is a rocket compared to that bike. The Bosanova is being relegated to commuting and getting around town from now on 

View attachment 281747
View attachment 281748


----------



## Team Sarcasm

How does the apex suit the bike? I've been thinking throwing some on mine and keeping the bike as opposed to selling for a caad 10. 

If I do keep bit wheel upgrades are to come


----------



## dabtech

Team Sarcasm said:


> How does the apex suit the bike? I've been thinking throwing some on mine and keeping the bike as opposed to selling for a caad 10.
> 
> If I do keep bit wheel upgrades are to come


The Bosanova was my first road bike, so that's my only point of reference. The Bosanova has a Tiagra group. Compared to that, the Apex on the Synapse seems fine so far.


----------



## TmB123

2009 synapse, full carbon + Ultegra, great bike, got me back into riding because of neck issues etc. It is now my second bike after a recent S-Works SL4 Roubaix purchase


----------



## gocard

Congrats, dabtech - a fellow 2012 carbon 6 owner! I have had my synapse for a few months and am really loving it on long rides.



Team Sarcasm said:


> How does the apex suit the bike? I've been thinking throwing some on mine and keeping the bike as opposed to selling for a caad 10.
> 
> If I do keep bit wheel upgrades are to come


Apex works really well IMO. The shifting is quick and intuitive after you get used to the Double Tap system. This is my first road bike so I don't have a comparison with different groupsets. The Apex groupset has pretty good reviews and a lot of gearing options for the hilly rides.


----------



## mik_git

Mine as of yesterday...
DSC_1545 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_1547 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

not sure if its just the paint... (right clicking for the zoom)


----------



## Zombie John

Ahh! I'd have someone look at that! Is that your 2013 model?


----------



## Vlad427

View attachment 283046


----------



## mik_git

Zombie John said:


> Ahh! I'd have someone look at that! Is that your 2013 model?


Yeah (2012) its in at the store right now, we'll see what happens.


----------



## zeli0040

View attachment 283127


----------



## Samac

Beautiful bike!


----------



## trauma-md

Just built up. Was gonna swap for di2 but the mechanical dura ace is really smooth, especially the front. The Metron clinchers that were hyped to be like 1200g are actually 1610g  Zipps are staying. 14.5 lbs.
View attachment 283188

View attachment 283189

View attachment 283190


----------



## dje31

Nice score, t-md!

Yeah, I was thinking that claimed weight of the Metrons was---how do I phrase this diplomatically?---"optimistic," at best.

Maybe they weighed them on the moon.


----------



## downhillmania

trauma-md said:


> Just built up. Was gonna swap for di2 but the mechanical dura ace is really smooth, especially the front. The Metron clinchers that were hyped to be like 1200g are actually 1610g  Zipps are staying. 14.5 lbs.
> View attachment 283188
> 
> View attachment 283189
> 
> View attachment 283190


T-MD,
Were you able to get just the frame and fork? If so do you mind sending me a message on how much that cost for f/f. I want one ASAP. thanks


----------



## trauma-md

dje31 said:


> Nice score, t-md!
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking that claimed weight of the Metrons was---how do I phrase this diplomatically?---"optimistic," at best.
> 
> Maybe they weighed them on the moon.


Yeah, I know.. the quote was "Claimed weight for the tubular version is just 1,160g per set, with the clinchers tacking on another 35g." HAHA. Not even close.

@downhillmani: bought the whole bike, there was a limited order bank of these initially but once they become more available, they may be selling frame and fork. It might be awhile though


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dje31

downhillmania said:


> T-MD,
> Were you able to get just the frame and fork? If so do you mind sending me a message on how much that cost for f/f. I want one ASAP. thanks


F & F from Cannondale isn't all that much cheaper than buying a complete bike, then parting it out. They want to sell you a full bike whenever possible, as that helps them get better rates on build kits from OEM suppliers.

Plus being a brand new model, this early in a production run, they're building up complete bikes first, especially with pre-season orders / commitments from dealers.

If you want it soon, order complete, then swap / sell parts as needed.


----------



## downhillmania

Yeah I think thats the way Im going to go. Thanks


----------



## Team Sarcasm

I feel like a chump posting my bike compared to T-MD's  

But I decided to go with white tires this go round and it look really good at first! At first...
View attachment 283378



Also My seat looks horrid...so you only get the back triangle


----------



## trauma-md

No one's a chump here…we all love looking at all bikes!!! :thumbsup:

I've got that same rug…haha :cornut:


----------



## unnamedny

View attachment 283514
View attachment 283515


2011 Synapse C5 matte
Ksyrium SLS wheels
SL-K light crankset


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse

View attachment 283930


This was last year, picking it up from LBS

Bottom
First and only ride of the season  slacking


----------



## Samac

Great bike! Summer's just kicking into high gear. Get out, ride and have fun!


----------



## Synapse Rider

My new 2014 Hi Mod Black Synapse.
View attachment 284716


----------



## Bflath

My 2011 Synapse 5 105

Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Selle Italia Flite Gelflo
Shimano 105 pedals and cassette
Continental Gatorskins or gp4000s
K-Edge Garmin and gopro mounts


----------



## Team Sarcasm

We need moar synapse!

Also....don't mind the messy room...


----------



## tipstall

2013 Synapse Hi-MOD 3 Ultegra


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Gorgeous bike ! Considering picking one up in the Spring. Currently riding a CAAD10. What other bikes did you consider or test before landing on your selection ? Sorta torn between the Synapse & EVO (Reg-Mod) I test rode both recently when the Cannonadale demo truck paid a visit to my LBS. Both EVO & Synapse were much smoother than my CAAD10. I expected the Synapse to be smooth but was actually surprised that the EVO was also a bit more comfortable than my CAAD. I run my handlebars just a smidge below my seat height though and it would be nice not to have to run so many spacers on the head tube.



tipstall said:


> 2013 Synapse Hi-MOD 3 Ultegra


----------



## tipstall

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Gorgeous bike ! Considering picking one up in the Spring. Currently riding a CAAD10. What other bikes did you consider or test before landing on your selection ? Sorta torn between the Synapse & EVO (Reg-Mod) I test rode both recently when the Cannonadale demo truck paid a visit to my LBS. Both EVO & Synapse were much smoother than my CAAD10. I expected the Synapse to be smooth but was actually surprised that the EVO was also a bit more comfortable than my CAAD. I run my handlebars just a smidge below my seat height though and it would be nice not to have to run so many spacers on the head tube.


The EVO is very nice. I don't race and I'm not young so I went total comfort.


----------



## downhillmania

*My 2014 Synapse.*

Picked up the New Synapse. Rebuilt with Sram Force, FSA Plasma Bars, Fizik Curve saddle, SISL's, and 50mm carbon clinchers. The ride is AMAZING! Love my EVO, this is just a different ride all together.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Please elaborate on the differences in ride between your EVO & Synapse ?
Also, where did you get those wheels ? Gorgeous !



downhillmania said:


> Picked up the New Synapse. Rebuilt with Sram Force, FSA Plasma Bars, Fizik Curve saddle, SISL's, and 50mm carbon clinchers. The ride is AMAZING! Love my EVO, this is just a different ride all together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 289941


----------



## downhillmania

Here is what I wrote in the other posting.

While Im no expert but Ill give you my thoughts. I have the 13' Evo Red and the 14' Synapse carbon 3. The Evo does feel a little bit snappier but a much more harsh ride. The Evo is slightly lighter, by how much Im not quite sure, but in the pick up test you can feel a little more in the Synapse (I'd say about 1/2 - 3/4 lb). I have mostly the same components on each so there isnt much difference between Red and Force, weight and performance wise. Same bars, cranks and almost wheels.

So the Synapse is different to me by set up and ride quality. While the Evo is Power in = power out the Synapse isnt far off. Its power transfer is great. The difference for me mostly is the how much higher up you are in the front then the Evo. While I felt I was slower but looking at the computer I was doing my normal speed. Its quite deceiving. The ride is so much smoother. They are correct about the vibration dampening. Plus with 25mm tire over 23 that make a difference as well. All in all would I pick one over the other, it would depend on riding style. I like them both. Long rides and the NY Gran Fondo, Ill use the Synapse and for trying to best by buddies in a shorter ride, the Evo. Hope this helps.

As for the wheels I got them from China, (eBay) and then had them rebuilt with brass nipples and tensioned correctly. The C'dale stickers I also got from eBay and in my opinion, look great but we shall see how long they last in bad weather.


----------



## dngrs19

I have been torn between the white/black/red 105 and the this one. After seeing your setup I think you have me sold on the black and upgrading the wheels. Curious what size you ride and any recommendation for a 5 11 1/2" 33" inseam. tried both 56 and 58, two different fitters, one said go with 56 other said go with 58 and shorten the stem. 56 felt kind of small for looks, but 58 felt a little stretched.


----------



## zeli0040

I almost have your exact measurements and i went with the 56 frame 
i enjoyed the feeling of the 56 more and as I began to ride more I was still able to achieve a more aggressive position by changing the stock Stem (length and angle)

When you where getting fitted were you playing with stem length?
This helped me a lot (simply just adjusting seat hight wasn't enough for me to be comfortable.) 

The most important thing is comfort no one can tell you what is more comfortable
only you know..

View attachment 291699


----------



## kbwh

Not mine, but a loan from the Norwegian importer in august 2013. Basically it's the 2014 Himod with SRAM Red, but with the wheels from the Black Inc and 25mm Schwalbe ZX. Size 56 works for me with a 2 cm longer stem and the bars 1 cm lower than shown in this pic.

View attachment 291701


Here's my report, in Norwegian. Use Google Translate:
LANDEVEI.NO :: Tester :: Sykler :: Stiv komfort


----------



## dngrs19

Thats the thing, on the 56, really only flipped the stem and seat centered and was ok. On the 58 they moved the seat forward and then wanted to do a shorter stem. They just said when I go in the drops my back wasnt' perfectly straight, had a slight bend. I like the wheels on the hi mod, looks tuff on the bike. 

They just kept saying it's easier to make a bigger bike smaller then it is to make a smaller bike bigger.


----------

